# Datura Innoxia aka Moonflower trip to the psychiatric ward



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Mid-Summer 1995

I suppose you'd say we were a ragtag group of punks, skaters and wooks that coexisted within the same circle of friends. There were about a dozen of us who lived together in a two bedroom apartment that was rented to our friend Jason Burns, the only one of us at the time who was responsible enough to have a job delivering pizzas and paying rent. The rest of us between the ages of 18-20 were still sort of just floating through life avoiding anything that resembled adulting. One day six of us were hanging out at a Danielle's house, a girl we had met about a week prior. Her folks were out of town for the weekend, she thought it would be a good idea to have us over.

Her parents house was located in the Woodward Park neighborhood(a middle/upper class community) of Fresno, California. This house was more in the upper class area, white plush carpets, white couches, beautiful vases, high vaulted ceilings with extraordinary lighting features, it seemed like everything was pure white in this house, super fancy you get the idea. Around 3:00 pm a few of us walked to a nearby grocery store for drinks/snacks. We cut through an arid field of plowed dirt clods and weeds along the way to make the trip shorter.

Myself being an avid user of Psilocybin Cubensis and LSD in those days as well as my mother having given me numerous Carlos Castaneda books when I was a kid certainly helped me to identify various other hallucinogenic plants. As we crossed through this field I recognized a familiar one growing all around us, Datura Innoxia AKA Moonflower. We collected a bunch of the seed pods, filled our backpacks and took them back to Danielle's house.






We sat at a table on the back patio and cut open the pods, removing the light golden brown seeds and collecting them in a large cooking pot. It measured around 12" in diameter by 8" tall or so. We filled the bottom 2" with seeds and the rest of the pot with water. We heated those up for about an hour, creating a very foul smelling "tea" of sorts. The six of us plus Danielle and another girl she had over all filled glasses or cups to about 10 ounces and began sipping this stuff. This formula was entirely made up on the spot, we didn't have google to refer to. This is absolutely NOT how anyone should ever take datura. 

It was disgusting and almost impossible to get down, so we decided to pour it all back in the pot and take other measures. We found frozen strawberries in the freezer and canned fruit cocktail in the cupboards, poured some datura tea in a blender and added in the fruit to create a very heinous kind of smoothie. Lee , Doug , and myself were the last three people to pull the remaining pulpy tea from the bottom of the pot and pour it into the blender with the fruit to make our glasses. I believe the bottom of the pot had to be the most potent judging by the three of our reactions to it compared to the remainder of the group. I sat on the far right end of an L shaped sectional couch in the living room, to my left was Lee. Across from us in chairs sat Doug, Mike, Jason, Jeremy(RIP brother), and the two girls(Danielle and friend)

Roughly about 8-10 minutes after drinking my glass, I began to notice some unusual sensations starting in my stomach and my face. My stomach felt grumbled and warm, my face felt flush. I turned to my left and told Lee "I think I fucked up, Lee". He asked "What do you mean?" I went on to explain how I was feeling, and told him that I think I might have drank too much. He said "I think I did too". I believe I drank about 8 ounces of pulpy jimson weed tea that was blended with fruit to mask the taste. 

The very next thing I recall was projectile vomiting directly out in front of me. Blasting outwards 3 feet forward all over that plush white carpet. I was wearing shorts, leaning over now I began to puke down my shins. Socks and shoes coated in vomit. It's running down my legs, it's everywhere. I leaned back and to my right, my face went into the arm of the couch. This all occurred at around 9pm, as the sun hadn't been down that long when we drank our portions.

The very next memory I have, I was walking down the middle of a residential street. My memory just sort of fades in where I'm walking. I don't remember leaving anywhere, I don't remember making the decision to walk anywhere my memory just went from puking/face in couch/walking down middle of street.The sky was just shifting from black to dark blue, the sun would be rising soon. We were all walking together side by side, no cars really out yet. We're now in Tarpey village, a neighborhood about 9 miles away from Danielle's house where our trip began. I realized we were on my friend Tristas street and I saw her house on the left.

We went up and knocked on the door, she answered and we were talking(I'm not even sure what about). Didn't seem too long after that a police car pulls up across the street, the officer gets out and walks briskly right up to me. He forcibly turns me around and puts me in handcuffs and walks me to his car. He then puts me in the back seat, and gets in the front seat himself.

The officer then turns his head over his shoulder and asks me "What are you on?" to which I answer "I'm not on anything". He then said "Alright, well we'll just wait for the ambulance then" I asked; Ambulance? I'm not hurt, why would I need an ambulance? He said "Just hang tight, they'll be here soon". The ambulance arrive, and he takes me out of the back seat and they lay me down face first on a gurney.

They put some form of straps in place over my lower back, my ankles, and after removing the cuffs they strap my wrists and head down as well. I don't recall being combative at all during this encounter. I ask the officer as they're loading me up in the ambulance if one of my friends can ride with me. The officer laughs at me and says "No, your friends will have to stay here".

I don't recall any of the ride, but I am at some point now on my back on some other type of gurney/bed with my right wrist bound to the corner in what seems like a leather restraint. My left ankle is bound to the foot of the bed just the same. Doctors come in every once in a while and ask what year is it, who is the president, where are you? I feel like I'm nailing it, Bill Clinton, Valley Medical Center, 1995!

Off and on I notice to my left across the room that there is a Hispanic man who has been stabbed by his girlfriend from what he says. He's strapped down the same way I am and he's often telling me to shut the fuck up, though I don't feel like I've said anything to him at all. I observe very clearly with my eyes at some point, my friend Nate standing with one foot on the arm of my bed, and the other foot on the arm of the Hispanic man's bed. He's got a screwdriver and he's unscrewing the speakers from the ceiling(Nate was a clever thief in these days, it seemed fitting).

What seems like several hours after I arrived, they made a call to my mother. They asked her "Does your son have psychotic episodes?" She said no, never. So they tell her I'm probably OK enough that she can come get me. They cut me loose from the bed, and escort me out into another room where my mother and aunt are waiting. My mother hugs me and starts asking questions.

The hospital staff hand me some forms to sign and they give me a sock and my belt. This sock was one that I have never seen in my life, it has a last name embroidered on it or something. It seems fancy, maybe something a golfer would wear. I don't know, all I know for sure is it's not mine and they're trying to send me home without my shoes. I just bought a pair of etnies that cost me $90 and though I spaced the fact that I had puked on them the night before.. I knew I wasn't leaving without my damn shoes. They insisted that I came with nothing other than that one stupid sock. Finally I took the sock, angry I just wanted to get out of the hospital so I went to my mothers house barefooted.

I called the apartment(101) that we all lived at, and Jeremy answered. "LUPO! What the fuck happened to you dude, where'd you go!???" he said. What do you mean where'd I go? Why didn't one of you guys come with me to the hospital? "What the fuck are you talking about" he asks. I'm confused at this point because he should know full well what I'm talking about, he was there and saw the ambulance take me.

He then interjects with a summary to try and clear things up for me; "Look, you were face down in the arm of the couch all night. We were off in another room, at some point someone says 'Lupo is gone' but we didn't figure you went very far because your shoes were by the door" I stopped him there "What! You have my shoes?!!?" He then says "Uh, no.. They're still by that door, they had puke all over them fuck that"

Confused by everything, I decide to call Trista(The girl who's door I was arrested at earlier that morning). She answers and I ask her "Hey, why exactly was I arrested last night, do you know?" She then says "Huh?" so I ask again, why was I arrested last night, what did I do? She goes on to say "I'm not exactly sure what you're talking about, Lupo. I haven't seen you in maybe 3 weeks? You got arrested?"

Now my head is completely fucked. My mother has her friend who is a 911 dispatcher look into my arrest in their system, and informs my mom that the call came in that a man was approaching houses in the Woodward Park area in the early AM, looking in windows and knocking on doors. Holy shit! Everything comes together now in my head. I can't remember any of it but I can only do the math one way.

Apparently I must have pulled myself from that couch in a daze, took my pukey shoes and socks off leaving me in need of replacements. I made my way into Danielle's parents room and located one of her fathers socks. Settling on just one sock I guess.. I made my half barefooted half socked way down the residential street in Danielle's upscale neighborhood. I began knocking on random windows and doors, offering up what I can only imagine to be colorful and friendly 5:52AM conversation to the upper class just around the corner from where I first started out.

I never made it anywhere near Trista's house in Tarpey village 9 miles away. I never spoke to her in person that morning. I thought that I was with all of my friends, but I was really alone at strangers doors. It's no wonder the cop laughed at me(Sorry buddy, your friends will have to stay here). I called Jeremy back and gave him my updated hypothesis of my experience and he then filled me in on what else took place while I was face planted in the couch and later gone on my one socked solo spirit quest.

As it went, every single person who consumed the datura cocktail ended up vomiting somewhere in the house, puke fucking everywhere. Doug was seeing dimensionally flip flopped. So a corner in a room appeared as a sharp edge corner say like one on the right as you enter a hall way. That would have been fine, except the sharp edge corners appeared as inverted corners in a room that you couldn't hurt yourself on. Needless to say, Doug busted his face up real bad on those "inverted" corners, leaving blood stains all about the house walls.

Doug later found a tree that was crafted of silk and idk what else, but it was real fancy like and it reached way up towards the vaulted ceilings, until he decided to climb it.. So now we have shreds of silk fabric from what was some kind of decorative tree all strewn about the house. Puke on the white carpets, I guess they weren't "white" but they were like.. As close to it as you could get for carpet, soft cream color.

Jason decided to puke in one of the vases, and then made his way into the restroom where Mike was sitting on the toilet both shitting and puking down on the floor in front of him. Jason told mike "I need to piss!" Mike told him he was stuck and there was no way he could manage to stand up or get off the toilet to allow Jason to piss. Jason then rationalized that the one choice he was left with was pissing as close to the toilet as possible, that being the puddle of Mike's puke on the floor.

I'm not sure what the line of thought was that went next through Jason's mind but our best guess is that it went something like this; "If puke were a fire, and my urine can extinguish fires... There are other fires throughout this house, including the one I left in that vase.. So I must now try to piss on all those puddles of puke!" And... He did a pretty good job of that.

So we have puke everywhere.. A lot of piss in or around the areas where the puke has ended up. Shreds of silk strewn about, blood on the walls. Apparently they found Danielle's fathers shotguns while rummaging through the house and I'm really surprised nobody was hurt, all things considered. Jeremy found a brief case that belonged to Danielle's mother and proclaimed to everyone that it was stacked with hundreds of thousands of dollars like in the movies. They broke the locks on it and found only work documents and files.. To which he then explained to them were top secret documents and gave them the whole story behind their existence.

At some point in the night our friends Matt, Ashton, and Joram arrived. They were not on the datura tea, and they spent the rest of the night trying to baby-sit us but it was all in vain. Too many of us going different ways, fucking up too many things for them to keep up. It's funniest to listen to their telling of the events because they had a completely sober viewing of it all. Matt told me later that they had made a trip to 7-11 to get one of those giant fountain drinks with the folding cardboard lid like a huge milk carton basically(they don't make em like that anymore).

We were all pretty broke in thee days so sharing a large soda among a group was certainly a thing. Anyway, they're getting the soda at 7-11 and a couple super cute girls start chatting them up. They wanna hang out with my friends but my friends are like "fuck.. we really want to but we're babysitting a bunch of adults right now and they're fucking shit up we gotta get back to them" so they arrive with that huge vat of soda and Matt says it's the one thing that broke me from that couch.

He said I immediately sat up looking at him just a solid stare very serious and he asks me "Lupo, do you want a drink of this?" laughing because it's so obvious I do. Datura gives you horrible cotton mouth. Weed cotton mouth isn't even cotton mouth, that's just dry. Datura, it fucks your mouth up. He offers the soda, apparently I nod yes and put my hands out to take the cup from him. He puts it in my hands and I guess I just didn't have any motor skills at all, I drop it. It bursts open on the floor below, nobody gets a drink now. 

I didn't fully get my eyesight back for three days following the trip. It was really blurry when I would try to read and I was still seeing the occasional person in the room with me who wasn't really there at all. Sometimes I still wonder who the people were at the house I was arrested at, and what would have been going through their minds. Did they run into me at a store a couple years later perhaps? "Honey, look.. It's that guy! That crazy barefooted one socked guy that was beating on our door at the crack of dawn that one time.. Look, he has a wife and kids.. He's trying to act all normal now"

Datura Innoxia, that's one hell of a drug. I HIGHLY do NOT recommend anyone trying it. You never want to do something that will completely remove all your motor skills, wipe large segments of your memory and make you hallucinate so intensely that you actually see humans and other things that aren't actually standing there before you. You actually feel things in your hand that you're not holding as well, that shit is just too much. I could have been taken out by a car while walking in the street, if that's even where I was walking.. yeah I just really need to stress that you'd certainly want to avoid ever giving thought to trying that shit. Look up Datura/Jimson weed trip online and try to find a story that's pleasant and calm, you really can't.

Tossing in a couple pic collages, just kinda random pics of us around the same era to add some character imagery to the story.


----------



## Moonbaby

Damn


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

@Moonbaby I don't wanna give your reply a negative rating like a meh or what have you but just a single word "damn" is kinda weak. I don't mean to push you to say more, in fact if that's all you have to say.. perhaps it could have been said in a reaction emote. It's just wasted space. Imagine if the next person says "whoa" and the person after says "dang" and the person after says "fuuuck" and then someone says "wow!" Well, now we gotta go to a second page of comments just to find something even worth reading. I believe there's a mention of this in the rules, that single word replies are more or less considered spam.


----------



## iamwhatiam

What a great story. Scared the fuck out of me when I came to the part about the shotgun....that could have gone real bad real quick. So what happened when the parents got home? How long was Danielle grounded for?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Oh man, I forgot to mention that part. Danielle's parents came home to a horrific mess. It would have been impossible to clean the place, and as I mentioned it took me 3 days to get my vision back all the way and to stop seeing people who weren't even there. I imagine she was fucked for a few days too. I think it would have taken a team of professional cleaners to get this place cleaned up and I suspect she wasn't of sound mind to even think of hiring cleaners. All we heard was that her parents came home and kicked her out. That was the very last thing I've ever heard about that girl, she stopped coming around 101 entirely, I don't blame her. I hope her life turned out alright, but I really have no idea what became of her.


----------



## Maxnomad

Shit man


----------



## Strangeandsolo

Angels trumpet! Jimson weed is helllllllla not fun. I'm not as good a writer as you lupo So I'll stick to the brass tacks. The bad bad dehydration vomiting and vision problems ( i couldnt read text or see anything clearly the next day, thought i gave myself brain damage) after eating 1 seed pod have made me warn as many people as I can don't consume this plant. Never Ever worth it. I did not hallucinate. Or loose time . Or anything fun. That's my two cents. Thanks for sharing lupo. That's some scary shit.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Moonbaby said:


> Damn





Maxnomad said:


> Shit man


----------



## Coywolf

Moonbaby said:


> Damn



Lmfao, THAT, my friend, is an understatement

Jesus, what a good story!

I had an ex that did Datura tea with someone that "knew what they were doing"

...she went to a hospital and saw "real" centipedes everywhere for 3 days.

Sacred Datura is not something to dick with kids. It can kill you, or make you go clinically insane.

Think of it like mescaline combined with iawasca X 1000. Like A bad salvia trip that lasts for days.

That inverted shit happened to me in salvia, exactly the same thing. Scared the shit out of me. Nothing worse than a trip that screws up the geometrical physics of your actual perception.

See, acid is acid. It manipulates what you are seeing. That kinda shit actually makes you see things that aren't there..

And the seeds? Christ Lupo, I've head of people using the flowers, but the fucking SEEDS?!

lucky bastard.

Alot of that story was God damn hilarious though.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Strangeandsolo said:


> Angels trumpet! Jimson weed is helllllllla not fun. I'm not as good a writer as you lupo So I'll stick to the brass tacks. The bad bad dehydration vomiting and vision problems ( i couldnt read text or see anything clearly the next day, thought i gave myself brain damage) after eating 1 seed pod have made me warn as many people as I can don't consume this plant. Never Ever worth it. I did not hallucinate. Or loose time . Or anything fun. That's my two cents. Thanks for sharing lupo. That's some scary shit.



Yeah man, see you got those effects off one single pod! We had a couple backpacks nearly full. I would estimate about a half gallon of seeds in that pot before brewing. 100% not how you do Datura.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Coywolf said:


> Lmfao, THAT, my friend, is an understatement
> 
> Jesus, what a good story!
> 
> I had an ex that did Datura tea with someone that "knew what they were doing"
> 
> ...she went to a hospital and saw "real" centipedes everywhere for 3 days.
> 
> Sacred Datura is not something to dick with kids. It can kill you, or make you go clinically insane.
> 
> Think of it like mescaline combined with iawasca X 1000. Like A bad salvia trip that lasts for days.
> 
> That inverted shit happened to me in salvia, exactly the same thing. Scared the shit out of me. Nothing worse than a trip that screws up the geometrical physics of your actual perception.
> 
> See, acid is acid. It manipulates what you are seeing. That kinda shit actually makes you see things that aren't there..
> 
> And the seeds? Christ Lupo, I've head of people using the flowers, but the fucking SEEDS?!
> 
> lucky bastard.
> 
> Alot of that story was God damn hilarious though.



Seriously. I read later and learned it's the roots the indigenous peoples used in ceremonies. Sometimes the flowers, never the seeds. It's basically like the roots are a fucking gnarly trip. The flower is a gnarly trip. The seeds are straight up poisonous, and a fucking gnarrrrrlllly trip.


----------



## Jackthereaper

Holy shit thats intense! Glad you didnt wind up in jail! 

As far as talking to people that arent there dramamine is noted for that as well. Both not my cup of tea it would seem, but some people enjoy a strong hallucinogen


----------



## SmokinToes

This sounds a lot like my second salvia trip. I was comin off a mild but long acid trip, decided to toke the ol black leaf, and maaaan was that a ride. I remember all of it, but it lasted almost 2 hours. And I was scared of trees for about a day haha


----------



## Deleted member 8978

Never tried that in my life, and never will. Some of the weirdest drugs out there can do more than warp your mind now-a-days.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Absolutely, nobody should ever try to consume this plant in any form. It's an extremely heavy deliriant. You don't have fun on deliriants. You basically lose your mind temporarily. 

There's at least 7 entire hours I absolutely do not remember anything from that night. I don't know if I was conscious the entire time and just so heavily drugged that I don't remember it or if I was in some sort of short term vegetable status. I may have slept some, I have no idea. 

It's really scary to think about. I hope nobody takes from this any sort of notion that they'd like to try it. There's mushrooms, LSD, Hawaiian woodrose seeds(I didn't have a good time on this), ayahuasca, DMT, salvia, peyote, all sorts of shit one might try but datura is far too risky with basically no reward (a fun high or good feeling).


----------



## Matt Derrick

crazy story man, i don't think there's anything i've ever read of yours that wasn't a damn good read. i'd hate for this to be lost to the void of the general banter section, so i've moved to to the off the road section


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Thanks Matt, the sentiment goes both ways. I took a look at the description of "off the road" and thought I _might_ be able to categorize this there but I wasn't sure so I tossed it in general population just in case.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Juan Derlust said:


> Without getting righteous, it's an excellent cautionary tale. Unfortunately, if I was 35 years younger (& not already familiar with DIY psychedelic recipes), I'd be like "Damn - I got to get some of that." All the datura freakouts I learned 3rd-, 4th, or 5th hand. Thinking about it, I may have even heard about this one, but most of the details were lacking. The pictures are friggin classic. Young & immortal...


 Yeah I wrote it on Reddit many many years ago, you may have read it there. I more or less copied and pasted but I went through and cleaned up a lot of it as my writing has improved a little. Added some details I had failed to put in the original, etc. Thanks @Jaun Derlust I can always count on you for great feedback.


----------



## train in vain

I was crackin up when you revealed that you were alone the whole time haha. As long as everyone comes out the other end of the tunnel a nightmare like this always makes for an awesome/probably hilarious story.
Having some mild flashbacks to many years ago when I probably could have died from nutmeg poisoning. When someone suggests trying some weird shit and says OH YEAH IVE TOTALLY DONE IT BEFORE.. better be sure theyre not lying.
Thanks for the sick story man haha


----------



## outskirts

Datura trips can be way to intense from what I hear. Sounds like you all were really lucky, it sure could have been a lot worse. I've heard of livestock dying from grazing on that stuff. I've used Jimson Weed, Datura stramonium, medicinally for many years now. But damn dude, I never eat the seeds! I just harvest a handful of leaves towards the end of summer, after the plant has already gone to flower and seed. I just use a pinch of dried leaves at a time, smoked with either mullein when I'm sick or with cannabis for pain relief. It really does help relive my asthma in such micro doses. However I once ate a handful of fresh leaves and got pretty fucked up, nowhere near your experience. I just got busted up with a spill on my bike after eating those leaves and didn't feel shit until the next day. Another interesting note on datura, the alkaloids in datura are tropane alkaloids, like cocaine and nicotine, which means they are skin soluble. So it can help when a little bit is applied with crushed aloe to burns. However, even when used for medicinal purposes, you gotta go easy with the stuff and take great care.

That was one Hell of a story you got there! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WyldLyfe

Found this just before. In someone's front yard.


----------



## Bee

Late to the table, but wanted to say, excellent, hilarious trip report. You're a good writer, dude. 
Also, what @outskirts wrote is some pretty darn good intelligence on the plant, thanks outskirts. The difference between poison and medicine is dosage. 

A friend of mine wrote an indy book on datura inoxia, I think he called it Toloache? That's the Mexican name for it. But anyway, if there are other deep plant geeks out there, they might enjoy it. Also loved to hear 'bout outskirts talking about smoking mullein, lol, this really made me feel at home. I used to smoke it for the mellowness it added to the tobacco blend, and would drink it as a lung tonic. We jokingly called it the 'tobacco extender' cuz it was free, and made our tobacco last longer. 
One of my favorite people in the world, taught me so much about medicinal plants, said datura inoxia is so strong, you can sleep next to it and have your dreams impacted. That's about as close to the trip as I want to get. 

Still learning the style of this place, hope it's not a major faux pas to comment on an old thread! I just get enthusiastic hearing about plant medicine.


----------



## perapeteticSolitude

Holy shit man that’s intense shit.. I grew up in San Diego, that shit grows everywhere down here, when I was younger i thought about it but stories like that kept it as one of few drugs I never tried. Glad the gun play was kept to a minimum for sure


----------

